# Butterfly Jig rigging



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I was wondering, how do you guys that are into jigging connect your line to the jig? Do you tie the line directly to the jig or do you use a snap swivel? Thanks in advance.



Chris


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I was thought you tie your leader on the ring not the lure...the split ring where the assist hooks are tied too.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

That's what I thought too. When I said tie your line to the jig, I didn't mean directly to the jig, just when you tie it on in general. My understanding is that you attach the solid ring, attach the split ring to the solid ring, the stinger hooks to the split ring and the line to the solid ring. But I just didn't know if people tie the line directly to it or if they use a snap or snap swivel.



Chris


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I tie a spider hitch in the braid doubling the line and then tie an albright with a 3 turn uni lock to the leader and then tie the leader to the solid ring and attach solid ring to split ring and then attach split ring to jig and then attach single stinger to the solid ring.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

take lobstermans advice, he is a pro-jigging expert.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.powerpro.com/using/albright.asp

http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html

Here are your links to the spider hitch and albright.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I know how to tie them but thanks.



CR


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry just trying to help.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Hey, no problem at all, I appreciate any help I can get. I've been an inshore guy all my life and this year I'm going to try getting into offshore so I'm sure I'll be asking a lot of questions. Thanks!



CR


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No need to ask just come and go with me.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

All you have to do is tell me when you're going and I'm there with half of the gas money, my own equipment and whatever kind of beer you like!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I only drink 1 beer while on the water, and i try to go every Wed and Sat except in this monsoon season we are currently in.


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the knot tieing web links lobsterman....always nice to look at for a refresher course.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

That sounds great. I can usually break away from work on Wednesdays and I like these better, less people on the water. Let me know when you go next and when you need a partner and I'm there. Where do you launch from?



Chris


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually use along leader of 80-100lb mono and tie it to my braid with a sebile knot, albright, or line to line uni. Then I just do a simple fisherman's knot to the jig.Nothing special, but it has worked for me.

http://videos.sportfishermen.com/action/viewvideo/3718/Sebile_Knot__A_New_Way_To_Attach_Mono_To_Power_Pro/


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I launch from Marler Park or Cinco Bayou launch. I will certainly let you know.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Sounds good. I was just looking at the weeks weather and it doesn't look too good. Wednesday looks like high winds and 50% chance of rain. Saturday could be okay but I may be going to the boat show. I'm going to try and convince my wife that we need a new, bigger boat. Do you ever Cobia fish? I'd like to try that this year too.



Chris


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

I useasebile knot for main line to leader- I suggest burning the mono and braid tag ends. About a 10ft leader, uni knot to solid ring.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FishnGator (3/28/2009)*Sounds good. I was just looking at the weeks weather and it doesn't look too good. Wednesday looks like high winds and 50% chance of rain. Saturday could be okay but I may be going to the boat show. I'm going to try and convince my wife that we need a new, bigger boat. Do you ever Cobia fish? I'd like to try that this year too.
> 
> Chris


Chris, Yes I cobia fish but I dont have a tower so they have to be shallow to see them or wander up on the boat while I am jigging. Both ways we caught cobia last year. Saturday doesn't look any better for the small boat crowd either.


----------

